# My Hoarders costume



## MisteroftheDark (Sep 23, 2012)

I am currently in the middle of a traumatic Kelly Clarkson type of breakup and overdosed on ice-cream and TLC Hoarder's marathons. Thus my costume was born.




















And no Hoarder's costume is complete without a bag of "that which shall not be named"...
Made from nothing more than tootsie rolls. However, I doubt they will use that as an endorsement anytime soon.








PS: I understand this may be considered offensive to some people, and if anyone finds themselves offended, I will gladly remove it. It is more a testament to my current state than anything else.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Great idea!! Awesome!!


----------



## MagicalHalloween (Oct 3, 2012)

What a creative idea and it turned out awesome!


----------



## huggybear (Oct 8, 2008)

omg i was thinking of the same idea but more plastic bags....great costume.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

You resemble a Mother-in-law I had--now my night is ruined! She would come visit from 190 miles away giving us bags orf rotten tomatoes, potatoes and even rotten walnuts! I even had her Daughter (My Wife) laughing when I suggested we secretly tie these bags of food-garbage under their bumper before she leaves!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

MisteroftheDark said:


> I
> PS: I understand this may be considered offensive to some people, and if anyone finds themselves offended, I will gladly remove it. It is more a testament to my current state than anything else.



Personally, I am the daughter of two hoarders (oh, my talk about stuff that REALLY scares me) and this made me laugh. As far as the bag of tootsie roll "stuff" - there has been many posts on the infamous kitty litter cake, complete with tootsie roll "treasures" that are entirely too lifelike, so I would think you're safe.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

That is very creative and funny as heck.LOL


----------

